# Passenger Coach Question



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

I bought this car, made by Intermountain, a few days ago. It includes lighting activated with a wand. I pulled out the slip of plastic to free the connection, as directed, but it doesn't work. My setup is DCC. Can this be the problem? Maybe it requires DC. If it does work only with DC, is it now fried?


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

since it has it's own battery for the lighting i doubt the track being DC or DCC matters.
HERE'S the link for the battery replacment instructions. maybe dis-assemble and make sure it's seated properly

good luck


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks Kursplat. I checked it out and will follow the instructions if I can't get the hobby shop to do it. I bought it four days ago.


----------



## MRLdave (Nov 1, 2011)

I had the same issue.......spent about an hour tearing it apart to check/replace the battery.......it turned out the intermountain lights just aren't very bright and they actually WERE lighting, I just couldn't tell it till I turned the lights out.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

I spoke to the hobby shop owner and he told me to bring it in so that they could look at it. That will be next week as I'm booked up til the weekend. I let you all know what happens.


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

I saw the hobby shop owner this afternoon . He opened it up, and after a bit of doodling he got it going. The two batteries, one on top of the other, were apparently dirty, preventing the contact from occurring. He cleaned them with a paper towel and they’ve been working since. I look forward to seeing my grandson’s expression when he sees the lights go on. 


Thank you all for your suggestions.


----------

